# Mill vise size?



## Walt (Mar 15, 2013)

I own a Micro Mark Micro Lux milling machine.

http://www.micromark.com/microlux-high-precision-heavy-duty-r8-miniature-milling-machine,9616.html

The vise I got with it

http://www.micromark.com/quick-lock-milling-vise-3-1and8-inch-capacity,8106.html

is OK, but seems lacking in clamping force, trueness, and the movable jaw has a lot of vertical movement. I'd like to replace it with something better.

I have some spare cash and import is offering deals on their vises this month. I'm fairly sure that a 4" vise is not too big for this mill, and that a 5" vise would be too big. But there's always a possibility that at some time I might upgrade to a bigger mill. I worry that I'll kick myself later for not buying the larger vise.



Any thoughts on the matter?

Walt


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Mar 15, 2013)

Buy the 4".  Say that in 5 years you buy a Bridgeport.  You will still be able to use the 4" vise for the work that is within its size range.  A large mill can use a 6" vise to good advantage.  No need for the 5".

I have two 6" vises and am looking at a project, wishing one of them was smaller.

Bill


----------



## Splat (Mar 16, 2013)

Another vote for the 4". Imports are supposedly very nice. I have a Phase II 4" that I'm happy with. Seems better than your average Asian-made stuff.


----------



## Walt (Mar 16, 2013)

I appreciate the thoughts.

Going with the 4" vise. It's the right size for the mill I have, the larger mill may take years to arrive, if ever.

Walt


----------



## Kevlar (Mar 17, 2013)

That 4 inch vise is very good quality for the money. It is not a Kurt but it is right there and for the money it is a wise investment. I have two.


----------



## coffeebean (Apr 8, 2013)

been watching the Glacern machine tools 4" CNC for some time. watch their videos on youtube they look like great products. reportedly they are cast in asia and machined in the states.
 I have a smaller enco mill and a knock off kurt 6" on it not. recently found a project where it would be useful to turn the vise on its side. i was thinking with the CNC model i might be able to do that.
dave


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 9, 2013)

The Glacern 4" if it fits.
have the 5" very happy with it. not perfect, but effective cost.
its imperfection as at the very end of the fixed jaw, out by about/under .0005 just the last .1 inch or so.

_double check the size and weight._

the 5" almost overpowers my PM45 mill.


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2013)

Splat said:


> Another vote for the 4". Imports are supposedly very nice. I have a Phase II 4" that I'm happy with. Seems better than your average Asian-made stuff.



That should have read "Glacerns are supposedly very nice."   I would go with the Phase II 4" or a Glacern if I had the $.


----------



## Walt (Apr 9, 2013)

A follow up to my original post.

I bought the Glacern 4" vise for my MicroMark milling machine. It's a huge improvement over the 3" vise from MicroMark. It's almost too big, it barely fits on the x-y table. The 5" would definitely have been too large.

Walt


----------



## Jon K (Apr 12, 2013)

If you don't want to pay a small fortune but want a good unit check out Palmgren


----------



## tkollen (Jun 2, 2013)

I have just bought a Grizzly G0704 milling machine and I am currently shopping around for a good milling vise. Ideally I want a Kurt vise but I don't have that kind of money to spend. So far I have narrowed down my choices to either a 5" Glacern GSV-550 or a 5" 550V CNC vise from Shars. From pictures and specs I've seen they seem identical, from the same source but with different labels. The price difference however is substantial, $335 for the Glacern vs. $235 for the Shars. 

Does anyone know if they are the same or has anyone any experience with either one or ideally both that they could share?


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 2, 2013)

I also have a G0704 I have a 4" vise on it. A 5"  might be alittle on the large side.


----------

